# British Troopships WW2



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Anyone any ideas as to what code letter's/numbers were allocated to British troopships in WW2. I have been researching vessels in convoy WS26, (I have Archie Munro's book) and came up with the following from Army records (see attached) which refered to the two vessels concerned as J10 and P428.
I suspect that all British troopships had a similar designation. Any help appreciated.

regards
Roger


----------

